# Removing USB History (USBSTOR) Win7 Pro SP1



## pak29 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am working as system administrator in a large govt organisation. The history of USB devices used is logged in the USBSTOR by default. 
We are planning to selectively disable only the pen drives from use but let other Human Interface Devices working on USB to function. I have two queries: -
(a) How do I do this selective disabling?
(b) I wish to remove history of USB devices used stored in the USBSTOR keys. I tried changing permissions of USBSTOR keys to "Everyone" and then deleting it but get the "Permission Denied" message.

Could you please advice.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

There is a built in policy within Win 7 to globally disable USB storage. >> gpedit.msc>>Computer Config.>>Administrative Templates>>System>>Removable Storage.. I know there is a key in the registry listing all removable devices/drives that have been installed and you can clear it. It might be under an SID listing for the drives? I can't recall, but might give you something to go on. Here's another discussion about blocking flash drives.


----------



## pak29 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dear Fred,
Thanks the "another discussion" link was useful. 
regards


----------

